# R34 GTR V-spec from the land down under



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi guys, heres some pics of my car taken last weekend. Hope you all like it:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The second from last picture is ace.

And the Lady is in the way of some pics!!


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

Really like black r34's. 

Great pics, great car


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Woahhh! Pure sex. Waht a beauty that is, very nice


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Black is my next color! 

Nice girl btw! :thumbsup:

Marc


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Damn! Thats an awsome care mate!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

andreasgtr said:


> Woahhh! Pure sex. Waht a beauty that is, very nice


And the car looks great as well.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Tough as! Love it.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice ass

oh, and yeah.. nice car!


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks wicked mate.Knew there was something missing from my photos,but
just could'nt put my finger on it!!
Reckon the girl would be available to pop round mine at the weekend and
improve on my otherwise boring photos? lol


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Black GTRs with gold shoes are allways stunners . .the photography is also pretty good, as the lady.:smokin:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

nice car

and lady

who is she?


----------



## JBaker (Aug 17, 2008)

damn what a sexy car and a sexy girl who ever that is


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Im liking the Gold Volks against the black paint.

Pics are good and I think if you can touch a couple up they can be perfect.

The one in front of the Opera house and bridge needs the blur from the lights sorting out IMO, Id love to have that as my back grond on the PC.
I really like the one with the young lady standing front of the car with the graffiti back drop.

Any more pics and specs of the car?


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Volk gt-c look so good,gotta get a set for my z32.
Your ride is sweet dude,as is the lady.


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

P3RV3RT said:


> Any more pics and specs of the car?


Thanks for all the comments guys, I appeciate it.
I am the 1st owner of the car since it arrived from Japan. It came to Australia with exhaust and Nismo dash only, everything else I have added.

Here is my spec list:
* HKS FRONT PIPE 
* HKS CAT 
* HKS CAT BACK + HI POWER MUFFLER 
* HKS SPL FULL HARD PIPING KIT WITH SUPER POWER FLOW PODS 
* HKS EVC 
* NISMO FUEL PUMP 
* NISMO FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR 
* TEIN MONOFLEX COILOVERS 
* RAYS VOLK GTC 19*9.5 +12 
* DUNLOP DIREZZA DZ101, 275/30/19 TYRES 
* NISMO FRONT CLEAR BLINKERS & CLEAR SIDE BLINKERS 
* NISMO REAR PODS 
* NISMO SIDE SKIRTS 
* NISMO 320Kph DASH 
* HKS BILLET OIL FILLER CAP 
* HKS RADIATOR CAP 

Current set up pulled 242 Kw or 325 Horse Power at all 4 wheels at 1.2 Bar.

Next on the list will be: HKS GT-SS turbos, Power FC, bigger injectors and possibly cam gears. Will be aiming for over 300Kw at all 4 wheels with response being my priority over a huge power figure. The car is a daily driver.

Will post up a couple more pics later.
Cheers


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

I see the girl but I can't seem to find the Skyline...


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

very nice, by any chance can you look the part number for the ignitor on your car...my daughter lost mine and i cant seem to be able to locate one even thought i am in japan...lol


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

You can buy nismo type ones on ebay


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks bakes, solve the problem about 2 hours ago, difference between r32 and 34 is 34 dont have an ignitor (silver square box on top of the coilpack on 32. So is sorted now, thanks


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

kaneda said:


> I see the girl but I can't seem to find the Skyline...


Bah, you're alive!!!


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Those are 2 different Girls I believe?
The 2nd one is far better in my opinion! (oh, the car looks good too fella)


----------



## A'PEXi (May 21, 2005)

very nice car 

may i ask where you sourced the nismo sides/rear pods from? i'm in aus too.

cheers.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning 34:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

eeeeee good car


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

A'PEXi said:


> very nice car
> 
> may i ask where you sourced the nismo sides/rear pods from? i'm in aus too.
> 
> cheers.


JS Auto Imports - Performance Cars_Parts_Aero Kits

click link then click on the "shop" button


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Seriously sick car! I love the gold Volks.


----------

